# 2020 Anti-Bullying Day



## Null (May 4, 2020)

Today is the annual Anti-Bullying Day as set forth by the United Nations.

What have *YOU* done to stop bullying?


----------



## Lisa Frank Abomination (May 4, 2020)

But bullying builds c h a r a c t e r!


----------



## Pizza Steve (May 4, 2020)

Laughed at spergs on the internet.  

Oh wait that's the opposite of what this day is about.  Nevermind


----------



## Ungrim Ironfist (May 4, 2020)

I discuss bullies, like DSP, with other weirdos on this forum. So i'm definitely doing my part.


----------



## exhausted (May 4, 2020)

i merely observed


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 4, 2020)

Killed the little cunt, and put him out his misery.


----------



## Happy Fish (May 4, 2020)

Is this in a shallow hope that we don't pick on people for their retarded May the 4th posts?


----------



## prettybad (May 4, 2020)

Sent a DMCA to kiwifarms only to be told to fuck off


----------



## Monika H. (May 4, 2020)

pls be nice and no bulli, you insensitive fucks


----------



## King Dead (May 4, 2020)

I accepted Cool Cat as my lord and savior.


----------



## ExciteDyke (May 4, 2020)

Jacked it.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (May 4, 2020)

I donated guns to teenage boys who get bullied in school.


----------



## Positron (May 4, 2020)

It's okay because we can resume bullying tomorrow.


----------



## lightswitchdoll (May 4, 2020)

I have been following quarantine guidelines and currently only bully people from the recommended safe distance which has cut my bullying down quite significantly.


----------



## Voltman2.0 (May 4, 2020)

Had a nap.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (May 4, 2020)

Star Wars is gay with AIDS, so on may 4th I only bully star wars fans. Everyone else is safe for 24 hours.

A small contribution maybe, but I'm starting with the man in the mirror


----------



## Guy Made Of Bees (May 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Just a day like any other day


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 4, 2020)




----------



## cjöcker (May 4, 2020)

I drive people to suicide so they don't have to suffer from bullying.


----------



## heathercho (May 4, 2020)

I continued to ignore anything the United Nations say. 

I think that should help significantly.


----------



## CWCissey (May 4, 2020)

I put on a concert for bullied individuals.

If that doesn't get the simpering whingers to realise it isn't that bad/kill themselves, then nothing will!


----------



## Invade Canada (May 4, 2020)

I will make sure to bully the Canadian at work extra hard, fuck the UN and fuck Canada.


----------



## Cast Iron Pan (May 4, 2020)

> What have *YOU* done to stop bullying?


But I hadn't even started yet! I'm always late for these trends.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (May 4, 2020)

In the immortal words of Sam Hyde, "Early and often."









						World Peace - Bully Sketch
					

Sketch from 'Million Dollar Extreme Presents: World Peace' Support Sam: https://gumroad.com/samhyde No copyright infringement intended: All footage contained...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Focken Kiwi (May 4, 2020)

I laughed at a faggot because laughter is contagious and I knew it'd brighten up his day.


----------



## Old Fart (May 4, 2020)

On 4 May, we bullied the Jerries out of Holland and Denmark. We've had no complaints.


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 4, 2020)

But what about a day for the bullies? They deserve recognition, too!


----------



## Fareal (May 4, 2020)

Happy birthday, Karla Homolka!!


----------



## Slav Power (May 4, 2020)

I slept too long and just got to my computer, so nothing at all yet.


----------



## theshep (May 4, 2020)

I am an anti-Bully.

Do a flip, Joshua.


----------



## nekrataal (May 4, 2020)

Nothing, which I will continue to keep doing.


----------



## Revo (May 4, 2020)

Sleeping


----------



## Positron (May 4, 2020)

lightswitchdoll said:


> I have been following quarantine guidelines and currently only bully people from the recommended safe distance which has cut my bullying down quite significantly.


Have you tried cyberbullying?



teriyakiburns said:


> But what about a day for the bullies? They deserve recognition, too!


Bullies are normal and normality does not need recognition.  It is for the same reason we don't have International Straight Day or International Able-Body Day.


----------



## Feathers and Stones (May 4, 2020)

The UN is a useless institution and should be abolished.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 4, 2020)

I report people who make fun of me online to the cyberpolice. Get fucked, bullies.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (May 4, 2020)

*EARLY*




*AND OFTEN*


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (May 4, 2020)

I spent the day reminding people that somebody who comes onto the farms and posts tons of pictures of themselves, begging to be doxed and being extremely hateful towards Asians who then gets doxed and ends up in hospital trying to commit “suicide” is A-OK


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (May 4, 2020)

What's anti-bullying ?


----------



## who dare wins? (May 4, 2020)

Commuting war crimes since the UN is iust gonna say "you bad" and not do anything


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (May 4, 2020)

I bullied that nerd at school so much he killed himself. That's one less person who has to suffer pain of being bullied throughout their entire life. I'm doing my part you pencil neck motherfuckers.


----------



## axfaxf (May 4, 2020)

working on a "why am I bullied"-drive in solution, as we speak. it consist of a tent, a mirror and a machine that reads the creditcard.

inb4 trillions!


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 4, 2020)

Called some random player in a CoD game a faggot.


----------



## Spl00gies (May 4, 2020)

Been a lovely human. As always.


----------



## derivativeHack (May 4, 2020)

moved everything a couple of inches to the left while my roommate was sleeping and rearranged most of the fridge. surprisingly productive bout of insomnia.


----------



## Lizard Pope (May 4, 2020)

I bullied several mammalian species into extinction.
Next up: Pandas, shiftless little work-shy cunts.


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 4, 2020)

Remember, the best way to bully someone is to be consistent, figure out an embarassing nickname and don't let it go.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 4, 2020)

I don't think I was ever told top stop.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (May 4, 2020)

Today we rest. Back to bulli tomorrow.


----------



## Logical Fallacies (May 4, 2020)

Dude, it's not bullying if the person you just called a re-tard is actually a re-tard. That's called telling the truth and I have never not told the truth. I'm a good girl.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 4, 2020)

I bullied my inner child, told the cunt to grow up.


----------



## The Door (May 4, 2020)

Bully corporations by telling them their movies and games are shit.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 4, 2020)

I'll have to remind the flounderhead who sits next to me at work about this. I wonder what his wife is doing tonight...


----------



## Coelacanth (May 4, 2020)

Bullied the local crabs from staying the fuck off my property by getting my sting ray neighbour to deal with 'em once and for all.

I've told them time and time again that this is _my_ patch of sand to trawl for cephalopods to eat but they've done nothing but reeeee at me that I'm supposed to give them my land because of some dumb reparation act passed by some dumbass dolphin nobody on the coast gives a shit about.

Little fuckers had it coming if you ask me.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Lisa Frank Abomination (May 4, 2020)

I outsourced my bullying to the Chinese by encouraging deathfats to join TikTok


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (May 4, 2020)

Anyone wanna get bullied?


----------



## Elpizo (May 4, 2020)

Giving some people respect... but not all of them though.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 4, 2020)

Misaki Nakahara said:


> Anyone wanna get bullied?



Mmm yes bully me harder senpai! Harder!

Anyway I single handedly castrated a gang of bullies with a butcher knife. They can yiff in hell


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (May 4, 2020)

Thread theme


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 4, 2020)

*holds up an english muffin with a sausage patty and cheese*

This Sandwhich bullied this other sandwhich, I solved it by eating both for breakfast.


----------



## An Ghost (May 4, 2020)

You cant bully somebody if you dont go to school/work with them. If youre a NEET like me it makes everybody fair game.


----------



## Random Generator 3 (May 4, 2020)

I'm going to be super nice all day. 
That makes the bullying hurt more later.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 4, 2020)

I bullied people, but in an ironic and self-aware fashion.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 4, 2020)

It's not bullying if you call it by another name!


----------



## SolidZone 26 (May 4, 2020)

I learned from Sony if someone bully you just illegally DMCA them.


----------



## Providence Backing_21 (May 4, 2020)

Pointed and laughed at something so just a normal day.


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (May 4, 2020)

The problem is that there aren't any real bullies




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kiislova (May 4, 2020)

GrotesqueBushes said:


> *EARLY*
> View attachment 1270581
> *AND OFTEN*



Probably the best MDE segment ever.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xZV1_Cde5o


----------



## AmbiTron (May 4, 2020)

There's an Anti-Bullying Day now? Jesus, whoever came up with this obviously needed to be bullied harder.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (May 4, 2020)

Oh, it's been a while. Back in the day I sent one of my bullies to the hospital. Does that count?


----------



## gangweedfan (May 4, 2020)

pls rember that wen u feel scare or frigten
never forget ttimes wen u feeled happy

wen day is dark alway rember happy day


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (May 4, 2020)

I'm taking a 24 hour moratorium on calling people retards on image boards, which basically means I stop posting on image boards entirely.


----------



## 419 (May 4, 2020)

jacked off


----------



## Troonos (May 4, 2020)

There isn't enough bullying anymore. It used to be a natural and beneficial social behavior that helped enforce social norms. Now that we've gotten rid of it, these cows think it's totally okay to pretend to be a wolf or a pony or to cut off their dick and pretend to be a woman. Then when they become adults and society rejects them for being mentally ill, they kill themselves. The anti-bullying movement is killing people.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (May 4, 2020)

Troonos said:


> There isn't enough bullying anymore. It used to be a natural and beneficial social behavior that helped enforce social norms. Now that we've gotten rid of it, these cows think it's totally okay to pretend to be a wolf or a pony or to cut off their dick and pretend to be a woman. Then when they become adults and society rejects them for being mentally ill, they kill themselves. The anti-bullying movement is killing people.


You're mostly right IMHO. People need to understand that behavior that deviant should not be conducted in public and probably should not be conducted at all. On the other hand, shoving nerds down the stairs etc is fucking retarded. Those nerds go on to design your favorite games, or your country's ballistic missile defense system.


----------



## Troonos (May 4, 2020)

Super Colon Blow said:


> You're mostly right IMHO. People need to understand that behavior that deviant should not be conducted in public and probably should not be conducted at all. On the other hand, shoving nerds down the stairs etc is fucking exceptional. Those nerds go on to design your favorite games, or your country's ballistic missile defense system.



But now those nerds are going on to major in English Literature and Sociology instead of something useful because the lack of bullying led to a lack of resilience, so there's no motivation to outgrow their bully and achieve greatness. There's no longer the "Bully me all you want. I'll be your boss some day" mentality that we had when we were kids. They aren't curing cancer. Now they're just joining Antifa because they're weak.


----------



## BridgeTroll (May 4, 2020)

Let's nor forget that bullying is not always justified. A lot of it is just to jerk themselves off.
Doesn't mean you should stop bullying exceptional individuals like Weebs, Furries and sex weirdos though, carry on with that, it's just social hygiene.


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 4, 2020)

Bullying has helped grow an extra spine and be able to successfully out-roast some people irl, which I have done.


----------



## The Final Troondown (May 4, 2020)

I sent Kurt Eichenwald this smiley face to brighten up his day. I never heard back from him though


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 4, 2020)

Some asshole tried bullying me in the first grade so I bit the fucker. To this day he still has a bite mark scar and was visibly fearful of me from that day forward. 

Trying to solve bullying with words is scuffed and gay, violence is the answer.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (May 4, 2020)

You have small hands lol


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 4, 2020)

I am a bully hunter and I have spent the last 364 days sharpening my hanzo steel. prepare yourself for the storm.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (May 4, 2020)

Won't somebody think of the children CamHos?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (May 4, 2020)

But being bullied by two older girls is what introduced me to femdom!


Spoiler



Met up with one of them and fucked while drunk many years after


----------



## DrunkJoe (May 4, 2020)

Is calling a faggot a faggot considered bullying?  If so I didnt so hot at work than......


----------



## Reverend (May 4, 2020)

I went to the LGBTBBQ++ center with a sign saying "White people did EVERYTHING wrong" and threw money at the shelter while screaming "Trump is SATAN!"

Nah I did a +1 Like and Share on Twitter with someone posting it was anti-bullying day.  Same thing right?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 4, 2020)

I called somebody a "chicken nugget scoon".


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (May 4, 2020)

I bullied the bully hunters.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (May 4, 2020)

Troonos said:


> But now those nerds are going on to major in English Literature and Sociology instead of something useful because the lack of bullying led to a lack of resilience, so there's no motivation to outgrow their bully and achieve greatness. There's no longer the "Bully me all you want. I'll be your boss some day" mentality that we had when we were kids. They aren't curing cancer. Now they're just joining Antifa because they're weak.


English literature actually has application to real world jobs. Those educational materials the kids in school use? English majors are some of the people making those. Actual nerds (not dorks and tards) generally end up gainfully employed whether it's education, publishing, or STEM fields.


----------



## sperginity (May 4, 2020)

i've tried bullying covid instead, it just might be the cure


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 4, 2020)

I subscribe to the belief that everything the UN say's is the opposite of what we need to do. If its Anti-Bullying day then that means its my patriotic duty to go find some crippled dwarf and poke him with a stick as he screeches impotently at me.


----------



## Cryptozoology (May 4, 2020)

I didn't know that was today! Shit, we need a do-over, I messed up.


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (May 4, 2020)

Well, the gouvernment is bullying me by their incompetence.
Does that count for today?


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 4, 2020)

Early and often.


----------



## AmbiTron (May 4, 2020)

The Final Troondown said:


> I sent Kurt Eichenwald this smiley face to brighten up his day. I never heard back from him though
> 
> View attachment 1270685


Jesus fuck spoiler that shit gonna give someone a seizure.


----------



## LargeChoonger (May 4, 2020)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh next question please


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 4, 2020)

I nodded politely while listening to people on tumblr explain how they can be women and binary at the same time.


----------



## JimmerSnail (May 4, 2020)

Read some troon's someone angry blog posts, and now I'm a better person.

Does this also mean they'll stop spewing bullshit about the farms? or their weak attempts at "exposing" the farms for at least today?


Spoiler



also, another thing I did was playing Dynasty Warriors 8 Empires (aka "mash X to win,now with extra cards") using a custom character that totally isn't Adolf.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (May 4, 2020)

EARLY
AND
OFTEN





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Emo Crow (May 4, 2020)

Point and laugh.

Wait...


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 4, 2020)

I smiled and said good morning to the anti-vaxxer I work with instead of knocking him to the ground and using his hair to mop the floor. What more do you want from me?


----------



## Drowningman (May 4, 2020)

Well after calling a troon a fat troon,I don't think I did a good job of celebrating today.


----------



## byuu (May 4, 2020)

Bullies are all fat basement-dwelling virgins and we need to beat them up and take their lunch money.


----------



## Walter Grace (May 4, 2020)

I thought this had to do with metokur’s friend Mister Anti-Bully and got a little excited.
Sad.


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 4, 2020)

Drowningman said:


> Well after calling a troon a fat troon,I don't think I did a good job of celebrating today.


That's not bullying.

You're just telling it like it is.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (May 4, 2020)

Read  this and now have feels over shitty Mcfarlane toys. Can we bully him tomorrow?


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (May 4, 2020)

I got bullied on the internet today


----------



## Spamy the Bot (May 4, 2020)

Bullying is opposition to the globalist.
- Paul Denton


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 4, 2020)

I call those bullies some fuckin faggots


----------



## LazloChalos (May 4, 2020)

I stepped in when two kids were bullying a smaller, effeminate child.

I gave them a stern lecture on modern times and how their bullying is outdated.

Now they are on their way to make friends with the little homo, making it easier for them to dig up info and begin a more effective campaign against him on social media.


----------



## TheShedCollector (May 4, 2020)

One day at school this kid kept having a go at me.

Calling me names like, "Fat Fucker".

Today I decided I'd had enough so I tracked him down on Facebook, went round his house and tipped him out of his wheelchair.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 4, 2020)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> I bullied the bully hunters.


Them biches still alive? They sell enough headsets yet?


----------



## Fork Cartel (May 4, 2020)

We still have anti-bullying campaigns? Why? Everyone's been so exposed to that shit I think there haven't been bullies in American schools for 15 years.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 4, 2020)

I stopped bullying my co-eds when I left high school some 20 years ago. I think that's enough. As far as I know, they all had fulfilling lives except for one suicide not related to my condition as bully.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (May 4, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> pls be nice and no bulli, you insensitive fucks
> View attachment 1270505


 i mean you like DDLC, i don't need to do shit


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 4, 2020)

I watched this to remind myself of the terrible impact of Internet bullying.


----------



## Looney Troons (May 4, 2020)

I called Brianna Wu a man, which is less bullying and more truthful.


----------



## What is this? (May 4, 2020)

As a 'victim' of bullying, I ain't gotta do shit.

When you have people like the cat lady skinning cats alive and trannies 'uwu'ing over fucking kids, I remind myself that sometimes 'bullying is ok.'


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (May 4, 2020)

I dressed up as a Hasidic Jew and started knocking kids off their bikes and stealing their cash whispering in their ears

"You _owed _me this bitch tits! I'm a *minority *and your existence as a white person is _violence, _welcome to America you _*FAGGOT"*_


----------



## Hans (May 4, 2020)

Fork Cartel said:


> We still have anti-bullying campaigns? Why? Everyone's been so exposed to that shit I think there haven't been bullies in American schools for 15 years.


Kids have moved on to bullying underpaid unprepared substitute teachers.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 4, 2020)

ThatDumbPhilosopher said:


> What's anti-bullying ?


Being a tremendous fag that tries to bully people in to telling them that they DONT look like an ogre in a dress


----------



## Spew (May 4, 2020)

You better trust and believe that we're under a true and honest quarantine, so I haven't been able to bully anyone as early and as often as I should.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (May 4, 2020)

Fork Cartel said:


> We still have anti-bullying campaigns? Why? Everyone's been so exposed to that shit I think there haven't been bullies in American schools for 15 years.


They just lower the bar for what counts as bullying to keep it going. Bullying was such a big issue because kids couldn't escape it and there was often physical harm. Modern bullying is just getting called a faggot on social media.


----------



## The Janitor (May 4, 2020)

I mopped up the blood at my job instead of leaving it for the other janitors.  That shit stains the foors really badly if it sets.


----------



## gangweedfan (May 4, 2020)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> View attachment 1270695
> I am a bully hunter and I have spent the last 364 days sharpening my hanzo steel. prepare yourself for the storm.



Let the hunt begin.... the alt-right thought they destroyed us but really we have been hiding in the shadows, gathering power. now you will all pay


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 4, 2020)

I'll be sure to remind everyone I know that adult bullying isn't real and if they disagree I'll call them a stupid bitch and slap their lunch out of their hand.


----------



## General Gunther (May 4, 2020)

Anti-Bullying day and May the 4th be with you are on the same day?

This can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Harvey Danger (May 4, 2020)

Super Colon Blow said:


> English literature actually has application to real world jobs. Those educational materials the kids in school use? English majors are some of the people making those.



Sure.  The country _does_ need English majors... about a dozen of them, total.

The leftover thousands would've been better off taking barista lessons to get a jump start on their eventual career path.

Yes that's bullying, what are you gonna do about it, report me to the UN?


----------



## EasyPeasy (May 4, 2020)

"Bullying" has become an overused word and actually trivialises real bullying..

With the  current generation of  snowflake wankers getting into the workplace, any form of management or supervision will be constituted as bullying.  And bollocking staff for fuck-ups will be against their "human rights".

Petting dogs and safe spaces will be compulsory in all industries.

It's all women's fault.. 

Cunts!


----------



## Matthew216 (May 4, 2020)

lightswitchdoll said:


> I have been following quarantine guidelines and currently only bully people from the recommended safe distance which has cut my bullying down quite significantly.


I am only bullying this one guy down the street. He was assigned to me by the International Bully Union (IBU: filling all your bully needs since 1963!) I’m not permitted to bully another person, I might end up bullying someone elses nerd! If that happens I could get reported and lose my benefits!! Frankly, being stuck inside is murdering my bullying schedule.


----------



## Fatal Cardiac Infarction (May 4, 2020)

I encourage suicide and celebrate death instead of condemning it.  Why villanize a cessation of pain and suffering?  Kill yourself early and often kids!


----------



## Pissmaster (May 4, 2020)

I only bully fat people.  I secretly care about their health and well-being, and know we need to fight the mantra that being fat is somehow okay when it really, really isn't.


----------



## broilerrx (May 4, 2020)

A kid in my neighborhood was getting bullied in school. So while school's closed, I've been helping the kid by bullying him ruthlessly, to teach him hatred and anger, so he can unleash it on his bully once he goes back to school.

His bully's gonna be in for a nasty surprise after school reopens.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 4, 2020)

I shot up my old high school.


----------



## Vecr (May 4, 2020)

Tragi-Chan said:


> I shot up my old high school.



What? You figured out no one was there, popped a few into the playground dirt, and ran away?


----------



## TaterBot (May 4, 2020)

Ignore it. 
Like every other social dictate.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 4, 2020)

heathercho said:


> I continued to ignore anything the United Nations say.


Or in other words: bully the UN?


----------



## Cow Poly (May 4, 2020)

I took the time to reflect on how Jim and Dick are cratering in spectacular fashion.
How fitting - it’s also “Star Wars Day” for social media fags.


----------



## Deadwaste (May 4, 2020)

give me your lunch money all of you niggers


----------



## HomerSimpson (May 4, 2020)

Telling jews to stop bullying people. It's not working. They just keep kevetching.


----------



## eroticzipper (May 4, 2020)

harass them until they stop. <3


----------



## soft kitty (May 4, 2020)

Billy the antibully says, don't get doxed.


----------



## BadGoy1488 (May 4, 2020)

Anti bullying day is the same as star wars day.....haven't we suffered enough?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 4, 2020)

Anti Bullying Day is the reason why we have the Mad At The Internet symbol, right @Null?


----------



## Cubanodun (May 4, 2020)

Bullying our UN Ambassador by calling her names on the internet


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 4, 2020)

I've been celebrating this day calling fat chicks in ill-fitting skank clothing that are devoured by fat folds gross and ugly and to cover up and star war faggots to neck themselves over a stupid and overdone pun.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 4, 2020)

I made a tranny kill themselves today.


----------



## Lards and Lasses (May 4, 2020)

I reported a guy to the SPLC for hate crimes. Dude has an avatar of a canine with fangs.


----------



## Monolith (May 4, 2020)

I slept until noon, so I didn't bully anyone all morning!


----------



## Alex Krycek (May 4, 2020)

I saw two kids fighting over a toy in the street arguing about who’s it belonged to and why, the bigger kid was the one holding it. I did the only fair thing. I tore it in half gave a portion to each of them and said “Bullying isn’t cool, learn to share.”


----------



## Love Machine (May 4, 2020)

They can bully you if you come on to them and do stupid gay shit.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (May 4, 2020)

Hans said:


> Kids have moved on to bullying underpaid unprepared substitute teachers.


they were doing that when I was at school 20-odd years ago, not just substitute teachers but regular ones who weren't assertive enough to stand up to them
children are little bastards


----------



## The I Scream Man (May 4, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> I watched this to remind myself of the terrible impact of Internet bullying.


Harland Williams nooooooooooo


----------



## Captain Manning (May 4, 2020)

I would me watch some Metokur (Mr. Anti-Bully), but his content has been dogshit lately. Dude needs to get off Corona Chan.

Wait. Is saying that bullying him?

Fuck.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 4, 2020)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> EARLY
> AND
> OFTEN
> 
> View attachment 1270780


never seen this version. do you have the full version or were i can find it?


----------



## Tumbo (May 4, 2020)

Trying not to die from Corona Chan


----------



## Gunt Nut (May 4, 2020)

playing dota and laughing at the chinese for getting mad that i suck


----------



## Fireman Sam (May 4, 2020)

Every 1 out of 4 children are bullied during adolescence.
I think these are pitiful numbers and we really need to push for more equality in bullying.
Every 3 out of 4 children have bullying privilege, this is unacceptable.


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (May 4, 2020)

The UN can suck it.


----------



## Milk Mage (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (May 4, 2020)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> never seen this version. do you have the full version or were i can find it?


FAGGOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky Bones (May 4, 2020)

I don't know exactly when 'bullying' underwent a semantic shift from "meh happens in childhood" to "serious business," but it's gay that it did and makes me want to bully someone.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (May 4, 2020)

What I did for anti-bullying day was bully a personal lolcow. What we can do, is keep this site turnin baby! We got way more bullying to do and catch up on!


----------



## ZenonPeep7777 (May 4, 2020)

MilkMage said:


> View attachment 1271395


*THIS *sums up my thoughts on bullying


----------



## John Waters Art Bong (May 4, 2020)

I follow the Prime Directive, not my fault if googling their own name leads them here.


----------



## Serin Spaghetti (May 4, 2020)

I told a bully to stop and then everyone clapped.


----------



## Dustlord (May 4, 2020)

Doesn't the UN have better things to do?


----------



## CDWLTY (May 4, 2020)

Bullying is a vital part of childhood. It's the result of the pack aiming to straighten out irregular and undesireable personal, physical, or social traits. Most bullies are doing great work in making this world a better, brighter place. If you see someone quietly sobbing while an aggressor dresses them down in public, give them some of those coupons for a free Wendy's frosty!  Thanks, Wendy's!


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (May 4, 2020)

I stopped bullying by going to the lovely cartoon network website of Stopbullying.gov


----------



## Bully_Hunter_69 (May 4, 2020)

It's entirely possible to extract lame characteristics out of someone. While physical methods are preferred, more cerebral methods have also been scientifically proven to work.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 4, 2020)

I used this day to increase my tranny kill count.


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (May 4, 2020)

Bully_Hunter_69 said:


> It's entirely possible to extract lame characteristics out of someone. While physical methods are preferred, more cerebral methods have also been scientifically proven to work.


Shut up nerd and give me your lunch money, faggot


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (May 4, 2020)

Got drunk and drove Discord trannies into becoming one of the 45%


----------



## Tazdingo9000 (May 4, 2020)

May the fourth be with you, happy anti-bullying day! Does this mean we don't read about Jakob Sockness and Chris Chan?


----------



## kittyfucker (May 4, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> I used this day to increase my tranny kill count.


They'll do it themselves anyways


----------



## gata (May 4, 2020)

Are we real human beans?
Nah, today we're


----------



## AutismGeorge999 (May 4, 2020)

Celebrate Anti-Bullying Day by calling the random black kids that hang out in the playground "A congregation of apes"


----------



## Doctor Placebo (May 4, 2020)

I'll dox and harass incels on suicide hotlines and get them to kill themselves to preemptively stop them from saying mean words on the streams of Twitch thots who make more money in one stream than the average person makes in a year.

Based on the behavior of internet anti-bullying advocates, I understand that's how it's done.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 4, 2020)

I mocked and laughed at tards with threads.


----------



## moorhen (May 4, 2020)

I invented the child safety cap, so when the bullied try to commit die, they cannot get the cap off, thus perpetuating their misery.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 4, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> I'll have to remind the flounderhead who sits next to me at work about this. I wonder what his wife is doing tonight...


Did not happen, instead I spent 12 hours doing repetitive bitchwork due to virus shenanigans. Thanks, Corona-chan!


----------



## gangweedfan (May 4, 2020)

PSA: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhU_u4rq1Tg


----------



## cool beetlez (May 4, 2020)

slowly morphed into the bully


----------



## NNewt84 (May 4, 2020)

Is it weird that I used to think the term _bully_ was derived from _bull_ (i.e. a male cow)?


----------



## OwO What's This? (May 4, 2020)

I brought @D.Va back to life


----------



## wenttobermuda (May 4, 2020)

Fuck this gay day.


----------



## Spastic Colon (May 4, 2020)

I never bully someone to their face.  I always wait until they are safely out of earshot before I make fun of them.  Or I come to the Farms to post about the tards on social media.  It isn't really bullying if you are just talking ABOUT them, not TO them.


----------



## Belligerent Monk (May 4, 2020)

I'm disappointed that I just scrolled thru 10 pages and not one of you said they were going to make bullying kill itself. 
For shame.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (May 4, 2020)

I fucked a lonely incel.

Haha, just kidding, that would be gross!


----------



## Token Weeaboo (May 4, 2020)

IT'S TIME TO CELEBRATE ANTI-BULLI DAY 
I'm so lonely...​


----------



## Trapitalism (May 5, 2020)

I went cyber bowling


----------



## Duke-Diggler (May 5, 2020)

Shall I rebuild the bully hunter task force?


----------



## Qriist (May 5, 2020)

I typically leave my Twitter interactions out of KF but since that's what thing I did and that's what @Null asked, here goes:

A couple days ago I stumbled over former twitter user REZZY4PREZZY, whose real name appears to be Sonia Fereidooni.


Spoiler: DOXBIN INFO



Source / Archive
Sonia Fereidooni was born on July 4th, 2001.
She doxxed a high school kid for making a 'racist' tik tok and she is trying to get him expelled.
She also doxxed his mom.
She sometimes go by Sonia Rezaie.
She isn't muslim.
Her mother is Behnaz Rezaie.
Her brother is Sam Fereidooni. He is an immigrant without citizenship, he owns a company that employs others and was championed in the WSU Business Plan Competition.
Her father abused her and her mom.

Her mom, Behnaz Rezaie, formerly lived in 100 Dundas ST E Mississauga ON L5A 1W5
Her mom's landline was: (905) 272-2836

She used to live in:
Whitby, ON, Canada (2009-2015)
Brampton, ON, Canada (2005-2009)
Mississauga, ON, Canada (2001-2005)

twitterREZZY4PREZZY
quora: Sonia-Fereidooni-1
instagram: soniafereidooni
brother: Sam Fereidooni
studied at Pullman High School
Lives in Pullman, Washington
She speaks English, French and Persian

She studies Computer Science with a full ride scholarship at the University of Washington, at Paul G. Allen School of Computer Science & Engineering.
She was a National Science Foundation Biochemistry Research Intern Washington State University School of Molecular Biosciences; June 2018 - September 2018
She was a Research Assistant at the Univerisity of Washington Department of Political Science where she worked on a political science project regarding machine
learning and computer vision to predict the relevancy of political tweets on the topic of gun violence and gun control; July 2019 - September 2019

her brother linkedin: samfereidooni
Sam Fereidooni is studying at Yale University for a B.A. in Computer Science and Psychology; B.A. in Linguistics; 2017-2021


Pronouns in bio.



Several days ago she came across this TikTok.


Spoiler: tiktok







Your browser is not able to display this video.





This was all she needed to launch a massive real-life harassment campaign of this very dangerous man. Twitter's acceptable racism ate it up, pure soul that she is.


Spoiler: IN THE BEGINNING THERE WAS REZZY






That's a whopping 41k retweets and 138k likes in 3 days.

Not bad for someone with under 5k followers.




But let's get back to the thread.






Now the school is involved.
Also, virtue signaling about racism while harassing others, classic crusading.



No, not Mom too!






We'll revisit this topic soon.









Aaaand now the elected officials are roped in. But hey, let's raise up the black voices!

Naturally, people became concerned about an edgelord getting expelled for making a retarded joke.



It apparently hit 4chan's /pol/ and began really making the rounds on Twitter. Some people, including me, began crawling her twitter and posting archives of her _interesting _views. Ever the racist, our girl Rezzy's apology was absolute dogshit.






So let's take a look at those _interesting_ views our pure soul entertains. I've divided this up into 7 rough categories, though there's a fair bit of overlap. No real order to the tweets though.


Spoiler: WHORING

















Spoiler: ISREAL













Spoiler: GAY











Spoiler: THOUGHTS ON RACISM



















Spoiler: COVER YOUR ASS



She started getting spooked.










Spoiler: COLBY'S MOM











Spoiler: RANDOM SHIT




















Spoiler: DON'T CLICK







































Remember how I said we'd revisit that topic above, the one where she says she isn't racist?


Spoiler: TOTALLY NOT RACIST AND/OR SEXIST






































































































Like I said, it made the rounds and I, Hypocrite picked it up.


			https://twitter.com/lporiginalg/status/1257397154299215873
		


Someone else contacted the school admin and got a canned *muh diversity* response.



So how did I come into the picture?

At about the same time as that other guy contacted the admin I went a different route. I called the University of Washington police to make a report about real-life harassment and doxxing. They said the victim has to file and they have to do it in their state. Okay, fine, retards.

Called up the Helena, MT police and made a report. They gave me an email and I sent the following message, which is more or less what I put above, with a few pictures attached.




Spoiler: email to helena police






(Sorry for the delay, wanted to ensure you had a good summary)

Hello, my name is Jason Close and I'm emailing you regarding the harassment campaign launched at the young Helena man Colby Howell and those around him. All tweet information that I will provide are from archives, which act as a indelible and immutable reference.

As per my phone statement:
-Colby Howell put out a derogatory Tik Tok video directed at a demographic but no one in particular.
-Using the Twitter handle @REZZY4PREZZY, Sonia Fereidooni launched a harassment campaign designed to get Colby expelled from school.
-This campaign included inflammatory doxxing of him, his mother, and his high school principal, and the Helena mayor.
-As of today Sonia deleted her account. According to the last archive made of of the main tweet it had 3.5k replies, 41k retweets, and 138k likes. These numbers indicate that this was not a small operation and may have significant impact on the Howell family.

Contact information gleaned from various posts:
Colby's Twitter: @Colby_Howell10
Colby's Instagram: howellcolby.10

Mayor of Helena Twitter: @CollinsWilmot
Mayor of Helena email: wcollins@helenamt.gov

Helena High School’s office 406-324-2200
The principal’s name is Steve Thennis and his email is sthennis@helenaschools.org
School Twitter: @HelenaBengals

The "doxbin" of Sonia has more contact information about her, although I have no idea if any of the people mentioned have any participation or knowledge of this online event.
https://doxbin.org/upload/SoniaFereidooni
Doxbin archive: https://archive.vn/wdlq4

Link to main campaign tweet: https://archive.vn/606Wp (actually begins lower in the thread, but is most recent)
Link to all archived materials:  https://archive.vn/https://twitter.com/REZZY4PREZZY/*

Please see the attached pictures for more Sonia information.

Regards,
---Jason Close
402-913-0323
Qriist@gmail.com


PS
Finally, here is a quick rundown of some of the most egregious tweets

sonia➐ on Twitter: "I cheated...LISTEN I CHEATED ON MY ONLINE EXAM...and still got a D. I’m done see you bitches in hell ☠"


sonia➐ on Twitter: "White people and men are guilty until proven innocent"


sonia➐ on Twitter: "Can all republicans get k-worded already? Got damn they’re so triflin and play so dirty… "
*(Context: According to Urban Dictionary "k-word" simply means kill. She is calling for the death of all Republicans.)*

sonia➐ on Twitter: "apparently some photoshopped screenshots have been going around of my account tweeting racist things against asian women/black women/jewish people and i just wanted to clear the air and say this is a link to all my archived tweets: https://t.co/evcLEussdS* i only hate wypipo"


sonia➐ on Twitter: "Everyone bring this to the attention of the Liberian-born mayor of Helena @CollinsWilmot . The high school doesn’t find racism wrong so we have to pressure them into taking action and expelling Colby. Here is his email wcollins@helenamt.gov"


sonia➐ on Twitter: "Hating wypipo is political activism"


sonia➐ on Twitter: "Interact with this tweet to be added to a m*ss r*port group chat where we get pedos/republicans s*spended"

sonia➐ on Twitter: "Pull the plug… "
*  (context: Sonia is referencing an article about a white woman on life support)*

sonia➐ on Twitter: "And this is his mom’s Facebook btw. AGAIN, I want to explicitly say (so twitter doesn’t suspend me) I am not advocating you do anything with this information...but you already know what we gonna do....… https://t.co/PeddVMfTpf"


sonia➐ on Twitter: "Wh*te people are a what? A disease


sonia➐ on Twitter: "No I probably would have called it out, I hate wypipo and I tell them they’re ugly everyday ️ it’s what fuels my day ️ especially yt men… https://t.co/pmSlIwaf1U"


sonia➐ on Twitter: "This is ur daily reminder that a white gay man is still a white man at the end of the day"




TL;DR
Racist person doxxed _with malicious intent _an idiot kid and I called the cops on them.


----------



## Secret Asshole (May 5, 2020)

I'm going to bully the United Nations by calling them a bunch of hypocritical faggots whose peace keepers are child rapists as well as child pornographers and they don't do shit about it.


----------



## SpergPatrol (May 5, 2020)

I jacked it in San Diego


----------



## StarkRavingMad (May 5, 2020)

Talked shit behind everyone's back for celebrating "Star Wars Day during quarantine."

Yesterday was quite possibly the most faggot-ass day I've ever seen on the internet.

Pride Month is less faggoty than May the Fourth.


----------



## Firesharpie (May 5, 2020)

i did my part by reading Qriist's post!


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (May 5, 2020)

Kids don't bully each other for real anymore, it's all gay social media nonsense and "microaggressions" now. I guess I can thank my former bullies because the younger people I work with think I'm some sort of god for being immune to verbal abuse. Like nigga if someone just called me a dumb ugly cunt twenty times but no one tried to set me on fire or piss in my backpack it was a good day. And even that is significantly more tame than in my dad's day where the term "gay bashing" was literal and kids got swirlies. Or my grandparents' day where you'd get dragged out of your house and shot for being a kulak. The real question is, why would the UN have a vested interest in raising a generation of undeployable pussies?


----------



## Qriist (May 5, 2020)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> Kids don't bully each other for real anymore, it's all gay social media nonsense and "microaggressions" now. I guess I can thank my former bullies because the younger people I work with think I'm some sort of god for being immune to verbal abuse. Like nigga if someone just called me a dumb ugly cunt twenty times but no one tried to set me on fire or piss in my backpack it was a good day. And even that is significantly more tame than in my dad's day where the term "gay bashing" was literal and kids got swirlies. Or my grandparents' day where you'd get dragged out of your house and shot for being a kulak. The real question is, why would the UN have a vested interest in raising a generation of undeployable pussies?






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DavieJones714 (May 5, 2020)

I gave them my lunch money and unicorn stickers.


----------

